# Rough Sex?



## robbio (Feb 25, 2010)

So, my wife said to me that she wants me to be rough with her during sex. Make her feel like my woman. What does she want exactly? I havent spoken to her about it yet but wanted to get thougts from everuone here.
Thanks


----------



## Longtime Husband (Dec 14, 2009)

My wife has hinted at this before too. I think that she should be careful what she wishes for. I go about 6'3"/235 & reasonably fit....it's all fun and games 'til ya gotta explain it to the paramedics.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

robbio said:


> What does she want exactly?
> Thanks


She wants you to not ask if something you are doing is okay. She doesn't want you to be gentle. She wants to feel safe, but not babied. Talk a little dirty, grab a handful of her hair, try to break your mattress. That should get you started ...


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

See the place where the babies come out. It's basically designed to take a bit of rough handling.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

about 10 years ahead of you on this - very very fun 

always have a "safe" word. If she says that word - you stop right away. 

step 1:
verbal control - TAKE CONTROL just by voice. 

Walk in the bedroom look at her and say "strip" - don't ask - just say it "firmly". 

Step 2:
get physical
If she does anything other then start undressing - like if she ignores you are defies you - pin her against that wall and make her say she will do whatever you want before you will let her go. 
- she almost certainly wants to be spanked - maybe wants light hair pulling 

so be rough but carefully - the idea is to be dominant without actually hurting - spanking done right stings but doesn't hurt. 

pin her down on the bed and have sex with her.

many women love love love this. 







robbio said:


> So, my wife said to me that she wants me to be rough with her during sex. Make her feel like my woman. What does she want exactly? I havent spoken to her about it yet but wanted to get thougts from everuone here.
> Thanks


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

MEM11363 said:


> always have a "safe" word. If she says that word - you stop right away.


My wifes safeword is "Dershowitz and Feinstein". 




MEM11363 said:


> spanking done right stings but doesn't hurt.


Go for the sound of the spanking rather than the pain aspect.


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have found most (not all) women like it a little rough. Try hair pulling, light spanking, even light slapping. Many women like to be called "****" and stuff like that too. Watch how she reacts and change accordingly. Today my wife likes it very rough and I never really cared for it but have since gotten into it. Hey, it's all fun and games!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Hahaah ummm you wouldn't need to ask me twice. Or even once hahaha

Experiment! Seems she'll tell you If you start crossing a line!

She is giving you trust! Give her back what she wants!!! To be "TAKEN" and taken hard 

Have fun!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Count 14 days from the first day of her menses starting. +/- 1 day is when she ovulates. This is prime time for the woman desiring the roughest sex.

Married Man Sex Life: Ovulation Game: Learn Her Cycle and Close On Tuesdays


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Star said:


> Lol, not bad advice there however there are women out there who just naturally prefer it a bit "rougher" full stop (I'm one) I just like the urgency that comes with it.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Yah, I'm not alone!!!! good on ya!!



oh SHUT UP!!! you women!!!!


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

To me, rough sex is such a turn on because my man is taking me as he should. I like to feel his control, and.... its a lot easier to climax!


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Star...I am right there with you! I can take control, and I can give mine up. Either way is equally a turn on


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Lol, If we did that you'd have nothing to moan about



or dream about.
i know... i know.... ill shut up now master


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Good boy, off you go now
> 
> BTW, that's mistress to you!!


Yes Mistress.... Yes.


----------

